# Storing some wood for smoking



## rlk438 (Sep 15, 2013)

image.jpg



__ rlk438
__ Sep 15, 2013





Friend had a pecan tree blow down












image.jpg



__ rlk438
__ Sep 15, 2013





I saw a wood storage house made out of pallets. But I have this semi trailer for storage. So I out RR ties down then put pallets on them under the trailer for air flow. But the trailer can be the roof over the wood. We got 2 rows of 4 pallets for total of 8 pallets to put wood on.
We then stacked the wood on it as we split it.  My smoker likes it split small. I plan to set up areas for different types of wood.  Not in the photo I have some apple wood.  This pecan and need to go pick up some seasoned oak from another friend.  Have some hickory i need to work up. My Q must be ok. The oak friend wants some Q for oak. The pecan friend is going to have me smoke farm raised beef and pork ribs for him.  I have done 2 racks and they were very good. Did 3-2-1 from here. Numerous pork buts for P.P. like oak for heat. I am learning what mix of woods I like.  Fun afternoon with the 3 kids. Have power splitter so not by hand


----------



## buttburner (Sep 16, 2013)

dont let that dang cat pee on it


----------

